# 22-250



## rdsii64 (Oct 19, 2003)

I personally believe that a 22-250 is a damn fine gun
it shoots really flat and can really reach out there. with a heavy bullet(70 grains) out about 400 yards it will drop anyting that ways less than a 100 pounds dead in its tracks providing you have the shooting ability to put the bullet where you want it.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

the 22-250 is a good cartrige on varmits like yotes and p-dogs and g-hogs. but on the other hand i wouldnt use it on any thing bigger than yotes although there has been many deer killed with it it isnt as promising as a 30/06 or 270,308 or even the 30/30 dont get me wrong they are deadly with a good marksman behind the stock but there is better. and dont get me wrong im not one of the few that love and hunt with a 30/30. hope this helps.

tyler :sniper:


----------



## DeadEyeDick (Dec 27, 2003)

I think that the 22-250 is also a damn fine rifle. It reaches out there and gets there in a hurry. I shoot 55 grain hollow points in mine and it reaches p-dogs out there 500 yards and some. Its a sweet gun.
:sniper:


----------

